# bald spot on rump??



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Could he have gotten a kick/bite from another horse? I randomly find bald spots on my boy from him playing with his boyfriend in pasture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Could it be that your horse's skin is darker in that specific spot? My gelding had a big bald patch on his rump that looked rather raw for a while. But if your horse is a darker colored fur then there is the possibility that the skin there is darker, and maybe lighter fur on the neck could be lighter skin? My horse has multi-colored skin where he has white versus brown.

I'll post a picture of him. You can see the spot on his butt. It sort of mixes in with the larger spots, but it's a brighter red/pink color.


----------



## Cowgurl23 (Jan 10, 2011)

He's not turned out with other horses and is not within reach of any, the closest horse is 5 stalls down in a walk-out.

He is a bay horse and is bald near his rump, he's not a multi-colored horse  I went out not too long ago (forgot camera) an it has gotten a little bigger. I was told its possible it could be mange, and to rub some oil on the bald spot (already done) and around it as apparently it will help kill it if it is. his fur is almost peeling off in that spot. I looked him over and I don't see it doing that anywhere else.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Rain rot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgurl23 (Jan 10, 2011)

Kymbadina said:


> Rain rot?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He does have a little rain rot from when I got him but nothing major and not in that area...its mainly on his back near his withers, its not peeling off but its hard and stiff.
I have been brushing him every 2nd day, he hasn't been brushed in awhile...maybe thats what made it start peeling??


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Lola lost a patch of hair a few months ago. I have no idea why! She was probably bitten. Anyways the hair grew back black and it is still black. She is bay too


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

my bay mare has a slight case of rain rot on her rump and then i was picking the scabs i pulled off a scab with a small clump of hair, it sounds like it could be rain rot, i've been treating Bella by spraying betadine on the area, where the hair pulled out the skin was also pink with a bit of black around it, if i go out tomorrow i'll try to get a picture


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Could it be ringworm?


----------



## Cowgurl23 (Jan 10, 2011)

first pic is how it looks now, there is some hair already sprouting out, the second one is how it looked when I first saw it, kind of looked like he skinned himself on something but at the same time, it didn't look right.
Am I wrong to believe its rain scald? as he does have some scald on his back still.
the owner of the stable and myself peeled off some of what was just barely there. I haven't notice it start to peel anymore...I do check it everytime I go out to feed him and random checks, it hasn't gotten worse...


----------



## marie (Jan 25, 2010)

*Bald spot on rump*

I have 2 quarterhorses and a couple days ago I noticed 2 bald spots on my bay's rump. I remembered hearing or reading somewhere that if this happened it was probably a sign that he has pinworms because they cause him to itch and the itching makes him rub against things causing hair loss. I worm them regularly but I also have dogs around them all the time who were due for worming. So I wormed them with a pyrantel pamoate and it seems to be clearing up. Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## Mary (Jul 20, 2009)

My horse has these spots, too! They start as small scabs under the coat.....when the scab comes off, his hair comes off with it. I would love to know what it is and how to get rid of it. Thanks!


----------

